# Son's first bull drum



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

My son hooked into his first bull drum this week near Southport using a Tommy Farmer CPS 12' 3-7 casting rod with a Akios 656 running 20lb Sakuma. Fresh cut mullet on a 8/0 circle hook. Actually caught 5 bulls in the 42-46" range. Here he is all smiles with the 46"....and his Dad's smile was bigger


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't imagine how great you felt with that big ol smile on your face. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just outstanding!! No better way to build a lifetime of father/son memories.



Tommyu


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I know your one proud dad. Tell him I said "Nice bull buddy".


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you ....


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Heck yeah!! Way to go guys!


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Way to go!!!!!
Enjoy every minute, they grow up fast!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats so cool!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats! However these old geezers get mad if you call em bulls. They prefer heritage "old drum". lol


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome fish. Taking my two oldest Grand daughters to Hatteras next week. I dont know who is more excited them or me!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent catch!


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

As good as it gets .. hope my son and I have the same good fortune for our first trip to Hatteras together next week !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I can relate... My son started catching big drum at 6,and ain't stopped since.. It is almost like you caught one yourself,note: ALMOST.. 

Congrats on your son's drum!! Thanks for the report..


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job !! Nice fish !


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked for life now! Nice catch! Those are memories that will last forever!

R/D


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats! You'll have a fishing partner for sure now.


----------



## jimrup85 (May 28, 2015)

Congrats on the awesome fish! So when you say "near Southport", where exactly are you talking about? Were you fishing in the Cape Fear River? Just curious since I'll be in Southport this weekend and would love to hook into something like that!! Thanks!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice red bull. That 95lbbull may be down there. Never know.


----------

